
Reasons Django 1.3 will be awesome - bwooceli
http://blog.aawsolutions.com/another-reason-django-13-will-be-awesome
======
moe
What is it with these mainstay frameworks that they never adopt the mature ORM
on their respective platform but instead keep growing their own, less than
half-baked alternative?

We have this in django vs SQLAlchemy and Rails vs datamapper.

The arguments that I've heard were mostly that the respective ORMs either
weren't around when the framework started and/or that anyone "can just plug
their preferred ORM in anyways". Neither really cuts it for me. Even in java-
land (yes, java!) they make more sense in that regard - everyone just uses
hibernate.

Well, however other than this unrelated rant (triggered by the mention of the
removal of a most basic ORM-wart...); Good work django guys. :-)

~~~
bryanlarsen
Wasn't one of the major reasons for the giant Rails 3 switchover to allow
datamapper or other ORM's to be used in place of activerecord?

~~~
steveklabnik
It's not so much that they couldn't be used before, but the coupling was so
tight that there was a high burden on the maintainers to fix things when they
broke.

With the creation of a stable internal API for all of these kinds of things,
DataMapper can now be just as much of a first class citizen as ActiveRecord.

------
simonw
Completely agree about
"models.ForeignKey(on_delete=<CASCADE|PROTEXT|SET_NULL|SET_DEFAULT|SET()>" -
really looking forward to that, it would have saved me a bunch of time and
hassle in the past.

------
Destruct1
Before django implements new features it should rework some of the crappy old
stuff:

Auth is terrible, models and forms need to be more flexible. Also a lot of
little things like forms myform.as_div are missing.

~~~
jacobian
"Django" doesn't implement new features: _people_ do. In this case, Ben
Firshman led a group of about a dozen or more to get generic views refactored,
and Carl Meyer took point on the long-requested on_delete work.

They had itches to scratch, and they scratched them.

I agree that auth's gotten long in the tooth, but not enough to be motivated
to work on it. The fact that it's stayed unresolved for so long indicates
perhaps that most contributors feel similarly. That means that it's going to
stay as it is until someone steps up, like Ben or Carl did, and takes the lead
in getting something done.

Alternatively, I'm available for consulting work and would happily take money
to work on any problem you like. My rates are fairly reasonable.

